# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  du lịch cuối tuần| tour cuối tuần 2012|đi du lịch cuối tuần

## mentraitimviet

Bạn đã có một tuần làm việc đầy mệt mỏi?
Hai ngày cuối tuần bạn ở nhà có được nghỉ ngơi hay giúp vợ làm những việc vặt trong gia đình? Công việc cuối tuần trong gia đình mang lại cho bạn niềm vui tuy nhiên thi thoảng bạn thấy áp lực. Hãy trút hết những lo toan công việc bằng một chuyến du lịch cuối tuần.
Tour cuối tuần mang lại sức sống mới cho bạn qua một tuần làm việc mệt nhọc. Không những bạn nghỉ ngơi mà qua tour cuối tuần bạn còn có những giây phút của riêng mình…Theo dân văn phòng nhận định, sau một tuần làm việc bạn tham gia một tour cuối tuần sẽ mang lại cho bạn một tuần làm việc mới đầy hiệu quả và thoải mái. Một số điểm du lịch cuối tuần bạn có thể tham gia mà không tốn nhiều thời gian, không cần đi xa như: Du lịch Cuối tuần Tam Đảo, Du lịch Cuối tuần tại SaPa, Mộc Châu, Hồ Ba Bể, hay một chuyến Hạ Long cũng không mất thời gian nhiều. Với khoảng thời gian hai ngày nghỉ cuối tuần bạn vừa trút hết những lo toan hàng ngày mà còn có một tuần làm việc mới đầy hiệu quả. Bạn cũng có thể kết hợp đưa gia đình và con cái đi, chắc chắn gia đình bạn sẽ rất hạnh phúc khi quây quần bên nhau tại một điểm du lịch cuối tuần. Bạn có thể tham khảo một số tour cuối tuần tại website: dulichtraitimviet.com . Chúc gia đình bạn và cơ quan có một chuyến du lịch cuối tuần như ý!
Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

DU LỊCH TRÁI TIM VIỆT

Hotline: 0984.099.634 – 04 3557 9848

Đ/t: 04 32 5955 32 * Fax: 04 32 5955 32

Web: dulichtraitimviet.com-dulichmienbac.net
Mail: info@dulichtraitimviet.com dulichtraitimviet@gmail.com

----------

